# Knots?



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

So one of the things I am doing this year is to learn two new knots per month. Please share your favorite knots with us.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And what is the purpose of this know going to be?

When I was working on a telephone line crew we used a dozen different ones depending on just what we were doing with the bowline, clove hitch, and square knot being the most used.

Also when I was in the scouts we learned how to tie a lot of knots just to pass the requirements but for some reason not many of them stuck in my mind.

I have always wanted to learn how to tie a Monkeys Fist but have never taken the time.

http://www.animatedknots.com/monkeysfist/#ScrollPoint


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> And what is the purpose of this know going to be?
> 
> When I was working on a telephone line crew we used a dozen different ones depending on just what we were doing with the bowline, clove hitch, and square knot being the most used.
> 
> ...


Primarily for outdoor use like hunting, fishing, boating...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Truckers Hitch... for everything but fishing line and shoelaces.


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think this is a great goal. I can't believe how many guys don't know basic knots.

In my job I do some tower rigging and bringing stuff up the tower it is important for the ground crew to know basic knots that are easy to tie but hold well and are easy to untie once the stuff is up the tower.

I tease my ground crew all the time about their knot tying expertise.

What the heck kind of knot is that? Did you flunk out of Cub Scouts?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

This reminds me of story I read in Field and Stream years ago. I don't remember the whole story so I will shorten it.

A group of buddies would always go hunting together and when they would set up camp one guy couldn't tie anything but granny knots when they set up the tent or anything that needed to be tied down and all of his buddies would make fun of him and torment him about his knots.

Well he getting tired of being made fun of he spent the rest of that year going over scout books and knot books learning and practicing his knots.

Next hunting season they all went hunting again and started setting up camp. The guy started tying down the tent to the stakes and forgot all that he had learned so he tied a couple of granny knots, then a couple of others and then some more and had quite a knot. He went over to the campfire hoping no one would notice but sure enough one of the guys stopped by and looked at the knot grabbing hold of it and said, "what the heck kind of knot it that"? And the guy without missing a beat said, "That's a triple furgeson with a double sliding glitch, I used them in Nam to tie down the Huey's during the monsoon season". The other guy looked down at the knot patted it and said, "good knot".


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You got your Overhand, your Figure of Eight, Bowline, Fishermans(dbls, Tripls,etc), good old slip, truckers hitch and your about covered. One thing I see a lot of room for improvement in most guys is how to coil a rope. Spend a little time around a climber and $200 ropes and you learn in a hurry. Think You Tube


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good ole slip knot, used it for years tying beef, pork, lamb, game roasts. Now they make us use little string braclets that you just slip over the roast. Anything to cut labor costs. Retail meat business going to hell in a handbasket!!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

One of my favorite


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

1. Favorite knot that I never use--Bowline
2. Favorite knot that I use--Half Hitch
3. Favorite fishing knot--Surgeon's knot
4. Least favorite knot--Nail knot (most frustrating thing ever)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

No credit for the clinch or the improved clinch? Has to be the only one I use regularly. Then the slip as the only ones I use with any regularity.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Years back I was watching a fishing show and a guy showed a quick knot to attach a line to a boat railing. He made a loop then somehow pulled an end through to form a new loop and another end back through that. It tightened down snug. It was released by pulling one tail end.

I never caught the name of it, nor have been able to duplicate it, but dang it was an awesome quick knot to get a rope onto something like a railing.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

As a scout master I taught knots and lashings to the boys many times. We even taught them practical applications by having them make monkey bridges to cross streams.... can I tell you one at the moment? Nope :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have mastered only 3 knots: 

The Improved Clinch Knot, THE only knot for angling and boating, the Goober Slip Knot, and the Goober Fillet Knot.

The Goober Slip Knot is handy, automatically coming untied in 7 minutes. 

The Goober Fillet Knot will not come untied without the help of a fillet knife.

I'm terrible with knots and always in trouble at work for not tying knots right. 

I have a knot program thingie on my cell phone, but seldom carry my cell phone and don't know where my cell phone is most of the time....uh, like now 

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I have mastered only 3 knots:
> 
> The Improved Clinch Knot, THE only knot for angling and boating, the Goober Slip Knot, and the Goober Fillet Knot.
> 
> ...


I am quite familiar with the goober fillet knot, actually tied one this morning and when I went to take Lucy out for her noon walk had to cut the rope with my fillet knife...honest *****.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Primarily for outdoor use like hunting, fishing, boating...


Don't pretend like you didn't buy Mrs. LL Fifty Shades of Grey for Christmas...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Don't pretend like you didn't buy Mrs. LL Fifty Shades of Grey for Christmas...


If I thought it would thaw out the Ice Queen I would have bought the book and video


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

The bowline is the most simple and secure knot for rope I know. You can turn it into a slip loop, and it can be easily untied even after tightened under a heavy load. One knot to learn for sure.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

my most used knots:

1. clove hitch (sometimes clove on a bight)
2. half hitch
3. overhand/overhand on a bight (if you can tie one you can tie the other)
3. figure 8 follow thru/bowline (on a bight too)
4. double fisherman (for bends)

look on your phone. there are a lot of knot apps


----------

